
Two tactics effectively limit the spread of science denialism - smacktoward
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/06/debunking-science-denialism-does-work-but-not-perfectly/
======
tomohawk
Consider Einstein.

At the time his theories were made public, he was some German guy, and it was
around WWI, so there was not much interest in hearing from him. There was a
lot of hate towards Germans. But, since the theory was interesting, and they
did a test which showed his theory could predict physical phenomena, it became
accepted and so did he.

This is science.

It's not science if it is not falsifiable.

